# Thank you Frighteners Entertainment



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey FE, thank you for the cds and the awesome haunt video. I get a big kick out of the kids in the video. Shown below. Thanks again.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

He sent me his disc a while back too. That group was hilarious. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No, thank you!

And yes, these kids were a blast!
The last group of the evening, from a foster family. The parents have been bringing out new kids with them for the last 4 years.

do hope it made you laugh!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No, thank you!

Is this you in the picture? You know I don't think I have seen you in plain closths yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It is. I wasn't much in the mood that evening for a peice of latex glued to my face. You'll notice a difference on the '03 video, thou loved the costumes for '04.
I put a different one on each night.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

All I can say is that I have watched the video 5 times and it gets funnier every time I watch.

I love Kung Fu larry with his kids. Walking thru the path saying "waaaaaa." Doing his haunt style Kung Fu to protect himself from the props. You can't buy entertainment like that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're so right!
And to coin your phrase , well ????? <<<<<<LINK


----------

